
Show HN: Aussie Shopper, a service to find specials in Australia - scorpioxy
https://aussieshopper.codedemigod.com/
======
scorpioxy
Hello all. This is my side project that I've been working on for a few years
and have revamped recently. It's a Telegram bot that offers a service to help
you find specials in Australia and send them straight to your phone.

I wrote it because I needed it.And figured it might be useful to others.

I have a few ideas of where I want to take this but I'd like some feedback
from other potential users would there. Specifically, the web side of the
project - mostly being the statistics page - has a lot of potential since I've
been collecting data for the past 3 years. All feedback is welcome.

In the backend, it uses django and bulma and Vue. That's my current favorite
stack. The code is open source(released recently) and on my github if you'd
like to take a look.

The matching can make use of some clever ML techniques but for now, it does
simple keyword matching. I wanted to get the content and page done before I
deep dived into the fun stuff.

